

Start hacking on Discourse in 3 minutes - ajhit406
http://hitting406.com/2013/10/30/discourse-dev.html

======
jenhsun
If you're lazy and just want to give a try on Discourse, check out Bitnami's
site for one-click package installation.

~~~
ajhit406
I tried Bitnami's discourse stack, but it took more than 10 minutes to build
on a cloud server and really doesn't seem to be optimized for development.

